# Male rat masturbation???



## mrchubbybeak (May 13, 2016)

So I just caught one of my 4 month boys jacking it? Is this normal? Is it a young rat thing or a male thing? I don't know, I didn't realise it was something rats even know how to do lol


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Ummmmm, I am no vet, but I doubt it, he was probably just grooming himself.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Well don't just stand there, give him some privacy.


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't think they "jack it", really. I think they are just cleaning and it stimulates them. I've seen them tense up and twitch as they groom their dinks, it's kind of funny. I'm not sure what exactly I saw, but I picked one of my boys up one time and he was in the middle of cleaning his junk, he didn't stop when scooped up, and something DID come out of there and he licked it up real quick.. I gagged. I was unsure if it was ejaculate because it was a thick white substance and I've always just assumed a rat's would be a clear substance. I guess not, though?

But yes, give him some privacy! Lol My boyfriend and I will always point out when one of the boys are "having boy time." Haha, gotta warn each other.


----------



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

They are just grooming. The only animals that do it for enjoyment are humans, bonobos and dolphins as far as I know.


----------



## Karechan (May 29, 2016)

I dunno, when I had boys, I did see one of mine doing this once (they can, obviously, reach). Whether just grooming or intentionally pleasuring himself, I guess I can't be sure, though it certainly looked like the latter to me. He certainly seemed to orgasm.


----------



## Modernstar (Jan 30, 2016)

what kind of thread is this... I'm laughing SO hard right now. 

(my boys go a little too hard grooming there sometimes too)


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

C'mon folks... I've got girls... and they have their fun too... and no, I won't explain how I know.


----------



## mrchubbybeak (May 13, 2016)

Not gunna lie, he was really going for it.... But yeah, as long as it isn't a problem, it just caught me off guard


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure rats don't go blind from doing it...


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ahh the joys of youth LOL.


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Rofl xD


----------



## raqathta (Sep 16, 2015)

I saw something like this in one of my boys. I think they get a little overeager in grooming and, well, things just happen.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

As a female rat owner I had no idea this was a thing


----------



## buzzwizz619 (May 31, 2015)

Hahahaha this tread is halarious! I have one boy who plays with himself quite frequently! i was proper shocked the first time i saw him, i just stared at him...he didnt seem to mind the audience lol 

That was the first time ive ever seen a rats willy popped out  xxx


----------



## SwampWitch666 (May 9, 2016)

I caught Louis doing it the other day. I think it was embarrassing for both of us.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Well I'm happy mine are neutered, lol.


----------



## Rattootsies (4 mo ago)

So, I just saw one of my boys jump his neutered father for the bezillionth time.. yet this time I was there all the way through.. he stopped and started grooming himself quite (cough) intensely and licking something up from his little ratson jr, not to speak of all he little wet spots I found on my bed (as that was where the were roaming)... Couldn't help but wonder if my rat just assaulted his dad and then cranked one out out of frustration.. now I feel like cleaning my bed again 🤢


----------



## Bubble&squeakmom (4 mo ago)

Modernstar said:


> what kind of thread is this... I'm laughing SO hard right now.
> 
> (my boys go a little too hard grooming there sometimes too)


Holy Moses my tears are running down my face, ppl think I’ve gone crazy fits of laughter 😂


----------

